# Dialer issues in ICS & JB



## rickerbilly (Sep 27, 2011)

I have experiences the inability to send strings of numbers to my automated bank telephone service. The string does not get recognized. If I type the numbers one by one I can get it to recognize but when saved in a contact and send via strings, nothing. ANYONE else had this occur and or know if Google is aware?
Thanks!
Rickerbilly


----------

